# Deer Check in System Cahnge...?



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

I am a landowner who feels it is time to push ODNR for a change in their landowner check in policy. There is no reason that landowners couldn't call their information in just like licensed hunters do. There has been an argument from ODNR that it wouldn't work because there is no "license#" to associate with a kill.....BS..! There are two good documented numbers that do just that, my ODNR customer #, and the parcel # of my property registered with the county Auditor. I'll bet my best deer gun that the information I enter thru a computer( after a long trip to town...) goes into the same room as the call in information from licensed hunters in a tree. 
I did the responsible thing with this issue and called my district wildlife supervisor this morning and he said flat out that he and others at ODNR are in favor of the change, but that the hold up is the Ohio farm Bureau. So I took the next step and called the OFB........their policy guy in Columbus told the exact opposite.....that they have been asking ODNR for the change for some time now........he will be sending me text on their opinion which I will add here when I get it....
this is total BS now.........! Time to make some noise on this guys.......!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I feel the same way, no 2 sided tricks. However, if a homeowner wishes to deer hunt their own property, have a number system in place to get a ticket number for ID ahead of time to use as a check in number, they want us all too jump thru too many hoops that are not needed, Mike


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

They should be able to go in ahead of time and send a email with thier property address and customer ID number so it can be entered into the system.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

It would take a paid IT Manager about three minutes to make adjustments in the DOW mainframe to allow landowners to call information in on phones.....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Agree with all of the above. With today's technology it may be hard for some to believe that there are those in remote areas that are still forced to have 'dial up' service for their computer. Yes, on a good day, just a step above sending smoke signals. Some of these same remote areas have no or very sporadic cell phone reception as well. I know, I live in such an area. 

Would it be a big surprise to anyone that the people falling under 'dial-up' or another form of sporadic computer service are the property owners that live in these remote areas trying to check their deer in on an inept computer system that is the best system offered in their remote area??? 

We had dial-up for 12yrs. The 1st yr. of checking by computer was not a pleasant one which ended in me calling ODNR and thankfully, them giving me my number by phone. Thankfully, that following summer we were able to upgrade our computer service. Still not as fast or dependable as service in the city. But tolerable. Yet I know people that are still only offered dial-up and checking by computer can be a big hassle.

Would love to see them pass law that enabled a phone call for checking. Couldn't do it here by cell phone but a land line sure would be better than a computer system that works when the weather permits.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

This has been an interesting day of phone conversations with agencies to say the least......! I just got a highly anticipated e-mail from the OFBF with text that describes the year long effort they have put into trying to get our ODNR to allow landowners the same access that licensed hunters have to the automated (phone in ) system. Written requests, meetings, suggestions at rule hearings... ODNR has refused to change the system citing the same old reason (no money....!) Total BS..... OFBF is poised to ask Legislators to include funding for this adjustment in the spring 2015 budget. And yes......I called the NW District Supervisor and shared this with him and he had no reply..........just that 'they" thought the OFBF was still against it.... stay tuned I will add information as it comes in, HT


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

You could buy a license - solves your problem & gives the ODNR more money to do the upgrade


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Steve,
Buy more land and pay more taxes!! That will add to the money pool to fix it!!!
Thanks


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by *tOSUSteve*:
> 
> You could buy a license - solves your problem & gives the ODNR more money to do the upgrade


Shouldn't have to. But in the 15yrs. I've owned my own hunting property that the wildlife eats and lives on 365 days/yr., I, like many other land owners I know always have. We also spend time with county/state Extension agents and ODNR officials plus $'s and a lot of time on tending the property for wildlife. 

Don't have to but same as you, I buy my reg. hunting permit, a deer tag and a turkey tag every year. My two neighbors, one of which has a 75acre tract of land and the other, 140acre tract, both have purchased tags long as I can remember and I've known them both about 40yrs.

As to not be misunderstood, I'm not griping a bit. Just letting those that don't own property and might have the attitude that landowners have it made cause they don't have to buy license that the land owner usually contributes back way more then the meager cost of hunting license.

Knowing all this 1st hand, I'll stand by *Hardtops* statement and agree that landowners not being able to call in and check their deer/turkey is complete BS.


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

I agree fellas I have a smart phone and in the hills of Washington Co where my property is it doesn't work at all I have to drive 3 miles to get a phone signal can't find data service any where 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

1-800-wildlife..........call soon and call often...don't "ask" them to make this simple change........tell them to and to do it real soon....!


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

fastwater said:


> Shouldn't have to. But in the 15yrs. I've owned my own hunting property that the wildlife eats and lives on 365 days/yr., I, like many other land owners I know always have. We also spend time with county/state Extension agents and ODNR officials plus $'s and a lot of time on tending the property for wildlife.
> 
> Don't have to but same as you, I buy my reg. hunting permit, a deer tag and a turkey tag every year. My two neighbors, one of which has a 75acre tract of land and the other,  140acre tract, both have purchased tags long as I can remember and I've known them both about 40yrs.
> 
> ...


I agree it needs to be changed - I MAY get lucky enough to do it from my phone, but I am not confident enough in the signal to do it.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

Just saw another thread that said landowners can now call in - well it will cost you $5.50 for the convenience - lol

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...trapping-regulations/deer-hunting-regulations


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by *tOSUSteve*:
> 
> Just saw another thread that said landowners can now call in - well it will cost you $5.50 for the convenience - lol
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting-...ng-regulations


The actual insert taken from the above posted ODNR site

*Game Check Process
*
**New option for landowner gamecheck*: landowners can make use of operator assisted game check by calling 866-703-1928 to have an operator record the harvest for a $5.50 convenience fee.

Thinking the $5.50 charge is a bit of a joke since the 'call in checking procedure' is already set up. I did notice the above 'call in' phone# for landowners is different from the one non-landowners call. Sure there's a reason for this though I don't know what it would be??? 

Maybe all the 'complaining' phone calls to ODNR wanting change worked? 

Thanks for the update *tOSUSteve*.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

fastwater said:


> I did notice the above 'call in' phone# for landowners is different from the one non-landowners call. Sure there's a reason for this though I don't know what it would be???
> 
> I do. $5.50 Didn't have to think to long.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The call in number for landowners is different because the odnr isn't who does it. It's another company that does the check in. The odnr didn't even know about the new check in for landowners until a few weeks ago from what they told me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

